# Cherry Burl Goose Call



## ghost1066 (Jan 2, 2014)

I cut this burl several years ago and had it sitting in the shop. I got around to milling it up and turned a couple of calls with it. I had a goose call reed set that was sent by mistake so I thought I would turn a call to fit it. I had to fill a couple of voids but no big deal thought it came out fairly well.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## manbuckwal (Jan 2, 2014)

Nice !


----------



## ironman123 (Jan 2, 2014)

I didn't know cherry trees in Tennessee had burls. Nice burl.

Ray


----------



## bluedot (Jan 3, 2014)

Very nice wood and it is cherry my favorite.


----------



## ghost1066 (Jan 3, 2014)

ironman123 said:


> I didn't know cherry trees in Tennessee had burls. Nice burl.
> 
> Ray



Oh yeah there is burl here in all kinds of trees this one had a total of 35 burls on it some small I got the biggest one. The one I saved was about the size of a basketball. When I started cutting it I found some really sweet grain plus this was my first burl I harvested myself.


----------



## ironman123 (Jan 3, 2014)

Sounds very interesting. Hope to see more in the future.

Ray


----------



## HomeBody (Jan 4, 2014)

Cherry trees seem to be among the most common species to have burl. I've noticed this just from posting on this forum. Gary

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dukdawg999 (Jan 4, 2014)

Nice looking call. How does it sound? do you get good volume out of it.


----------



## ghost1066 (Jan 4, 2014)

dukdawg999 said:


> Nice looking call. How does it sound? do you get good volume out of it.


It sounds good the reed set is Echo short reed and it has the same volume as using a standard Echo insert since the holes are the same size.


----------



## bearmanric (Jan 7, 2014)

Sweet call. Rick


----------

